# Schiessen in 2D (LWJGL)



## Kroko309 (11. Nov 2014)

Hallo, ich versuche ein spiel zu programieren und hab da ein kleines problem. Ich mochte das mein charakter zu der maus schiesst und das in jede richtung. Ich kan den winkel berechnen aber:

Venn ich den winkel hab wass soll ich mit ihm machen ? 
z.b. wenn ich den vinkel 45grad hab dan wiess ich das ich von meinem charakter zu der maus gemeinsam auf X und Y z.b. +1 zurechnen muss, damit sich der schus in die richtung der maus bevegt, aber fals der vinkel anders ist dann muss ich zur X andere zahl dazurechnen als bei der Y koordinate.
Also wie soll ich das machen?

P.S.: Ich bin aus der Slowakei also tut mir leid fuer die gramatik. Ich zeichne das mit opengl mit der LWJGL.

Danke fuer euere antworten.


----------



## Androbin (11. Nov 2014)

Stichwort: Trigonometrie > trigonometrische Funktionen > Sinus, Cosinus, Tangens


----------



## Kroko309 (25. Nov 2014)

Ich weiß, wo das Problem war. OpenGL hat den Punkt X und Y Null oben links und die Maus hat ihre Null in der linken unteren Ecke.

Deswegen konte ich nicht den richtigen grad berechnen.

Leute aufpassen


----------

